# Benelli SBE2 or Beretta A400 Xtreme Unico?



## buckhunter160 (Nov 28, 2014)

I am in the market to buy a new shotgun and have narrowed it down to these two. Just wondering if anybody has had any problems out of these and which one they would recommend. Thanks


----------



## swamprat93 (Nov 28, 2014)

I've had the SBE2 for a couple of months and put it to hard use in the dove field and now duck hunting. Haven't had one single problem out of it


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 28, 2014)

They are hard to beat


----------



## Potlicker60 (Nov 28, 2014)

I do not have either, but I have a friend that has both. I actually asked him this question the other day. His response was that any of the differences in recoil, and speed are not noticeable and neither has ever failed to function.  I have held both and I prefer the feel of the sbeII. It has a more sleek feel vs what I think of as bulky feel with the a400. This is why I chose the m2 when looking at beretta vs benelli a few years ago. If you pick up both, I would imagine you will like the feel of one better than the other. Feel And fit is going to be your big difference with these two guns.


----------



## buckhunter160 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks i really appreciate it.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 28, 2014)

Potlicker60 said:


> I do not have either, but I have a friend that has both. I actually asked him this question the other day. His response was that any of the differences in recoil, and speed are not noticeable and neither has ever failed to function.  I have held both and I prefer the feel of the sbeII. It has a more sleek feel vs what I think of as bulky feel with the a400. This is why I chose the m2 when looking at beretta vs benelli a few years ago. If you pick up both, I would imagine you will like the feel of one better than the other. Feel And fit is going to be your big difference with these two guns.



Hard to get an unbiased opinion on those 2 guns but you nailed it!  Both are worth the money you pay, just gotta figure out which one feels better on your shoulder


----------



## chasinggreenheads (Nov 28, 2014)

you cannot go wrong with either gun

I love the Super Vinci for what it is worth


----------



## pitbull (Nov 28, 2014)

A400 has alot less recoil


----------



## mcagle (Nov 28, 2014)

Both good guns. I prefer the sbe II simply because it fits me better.


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 28, 2014)

I have had 2 sbe2s blew one up. Benelli fixed it, on my 2nd now love the gun.

Beretta owns Benelli and incorporates like features into each style of gun.

I'm ready for a Unico 400 my self. Nice wood grain gun with kick off. Finish looks classy technology top notch. Flagship model, I've got my eye on it. Gas operated I've seen my buddy's put there guns through the ringer and never miss a beat. I just want to test the waters is all.


----------

